# Gemünden/Karlstadt und Umgebung



## Frank1337 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr allerseits,

gibt es hier Biker, die ihre Runden um Gemünden oder Karlstadt bzw. der Gegend drehen?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (8. Januar 2011)

Gibts. Bin aber momentan wegen Wirbelsäulenverletzung noch außer Gefecht.
Demnächst wird aber angegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (8. Januar 2011)

Dann erst ma gute Besserung!
Ihr werdet mehr im Burgsinner Raum unterwegs sein oder?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. Januar 2011)

Wir sind schon ein größeres Rudel. Vor allem seit die Vergrößerung des Bikewalds vorangetrieben wird.
Die Streckenausschilderung wird als nächstes in Angriff genommen.


----------



## bernd e (10. Januar 2011)

Frammersbach ist halt auch etwas ab von der angepeilten Region.
Schau mal im Spessart-Biker Forum, da ist einer aus Kascht. Ob der genannt werden will, keine Ahnung, daher nenne ich auch mal keinen Namen (Nick).


----------



## Frank1337 (10. Januar 2011)

Naja von Gemünden nach Frammersbach isses ja nun auch nicht grad die Welt, grad übers Oberbecken rüber


----------



## bernd e (11. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Naja von Gemünden nach Frammersbach isses ja nun auch nicht grad die Welt, grad übers Oberbecken rüber



Wenn man es so sieht, ja.
Bin aber auch öfter in Richtung Lohr unterwegs. Am liebsten schöne Trails (Berg runter natürlich  ).

Hatte mal in der Tagespresse was von einem Dirtpark in Gemünden gelesen. Ist der schon fertig oder kennst du den?


----------



## Frank1337 (11. Januar 2011)

Sagt mir jetzt gar nix, aber kanns sein dass du vielleicht was von Dirt-Race gelesen hast? 

Trails den Berg runter sind immer schöner, deswegen freu ich mich auch schon total auf Saalbach/Hinterglemm im Sommer


----------



## bernd e (12. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Sagt mir jetzt gar nix, aber kanns sein dass du vielleicht was von Dirt-Race gelesen hast?



Da stand vor ca. 1/4 Jahr was in der Zeitung (Loher Echo). Es soll auf einem nicht mehr genutzten Sportplatz eine MTB-Spaßzone entstehen. Das soll wohl Richtung Gräfendorf raus sein. Ich wollte schon längst mal vorbeifahren und schauen, hab es aber bisher nicht geschafft. Im Frühjahr wenn dann GA-Training am Main angesagt ist, wird es wohl klappen  .




Frank1337 schrieb:


> Trails den Berg runter sind immer schöner, deswegen freu ich mich auch schon total auf Saalbach/Hinterglemm im Sommer



Ich war im August für 3 Tage in Saalbach zu ner Weiterbildung und sind dort einige Trails und Bikepark gefahren. War echt gut


----------



## Frank1337 (12. Januar 2011)

Hm, dazu hab ich echt nix gehört, aber wenn du was findest dann sag bescheid. Allerdings brauchste momentan wohl eher nicht in die Richtung zu fahren, bekommst leicht nasse Füße 

Muss allerdings noch bissl an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten, dann bringt das ganze in Saalbach noch ne Ecke mehr Freude.


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal paar Leute gefragt aber leider konnte mir keiner was zu diesem "Dirt-Park" sagen...

Hier fahr ich meine Feierabendrunde
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHNLHFCnyI0"]YouTube        - Hausstrecke[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarträuber (23. Januar 2011)

wenn Du schon die verbotenen Trails befährst, hängs wenigstens net an die große Glocke!


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

Klar ist ein Teil der Strecke nicht freigegeben das stimmt, aber ich frage mich  auch, wer hier die Schäden anrichtet? Wenn man den Boden anschaut seh  ich nur Löcher von Walking-Stöcken...

Ich hör immer nur  "verboten"...

Vorallem von den Herrschaften, die...
- ihre  Ausflüge mit dem Auto da hin machen und im  Naturschutzgebiet    parken (schreib mir immer schön die Kennzeichen  auf, von öltropfenden Oldtimern bis zu Maserati steht da alles  rum)
- beim Picknick ihren Müll dort abladen
- ihre Hunde frei  rumlaufen lassen (hatte auch schon mal einen an der Hose hängen)
-  mit dann teilweise 10 Personen nebeneinander auf der  ausgeschilderten MTB Strecke laufen und nicht im Traum dran denken mal  Platz zu machen und versuchen einen mit Gewalt vom Rad zu holen...
-  meinen sich in den Hecken erleichtern zu müssen - Toilettenpapier in  Mengen
- ihre benzingetriebenen Modellflugzeuge dort betreiben obwohl das kein Flugplatz ist

Ich selbst hatte dort oben auch schon mal eine  Auseindersetzung mit den Oberschiedsrichtern aus Karlstadt (Polizei)


----------



## spessarträuber (23. Januar 2011)

möchte hier keine Diskussion über über den (Un)Sinn der Sperrung anfangen:
die gleichen Erlebnisse, Auseinandersetzungen usw. dort hatten auch schon andere 
Man sollte nur bedenken, dass die Umweltsheriffs hier leider im "Recht" sind, und uns Bikern das Leben schwer machen wo sie nur können. 
Öffentliche Bekanntmachung dieser Wege als Bikestrecke hilft sicherlich nicht, das negative Image der Biker hier zu verbessern...


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja ist schon richtig, aber dennoch finde ich es eine Frechheit wenn einem ein Wanderstock in die Speichen geworfen wird, auch wenns nur ein Versuch war. 
Die offizielle Auseinandersetzung mit den Gesetzeshütern endete eh so, dass ich weitergeschickt wurde und die beiden Wanderer eine Unterweisung in Sachen Umweltschutz bekommen haben.

Kommst du aus der Gegend? Gibts in der näheren Umgebung intressante (freigegebene) Trails


----------



## spessarträuber (23. Januar 2011)

ja bin aus der Gegend.
der M-Weg (blaues M auf weißem Grund), ab Karscht, richtung WÜ ist bspw. sehr zu empfehlen - und nicht verboten. Gibts auch GPS tracks dazu im netz.


----------



## Frank1337 (23. Januar 2011)

Den M-Weg kenn ich ja schon zum Teil 

Den hab ich vor sobald das Wetter mal einen Tag lang hält und mein Bike wieder da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_2 (28. Januar 2011)

war in letzter zeit jmd von euch mal auf der slorburg unterwegs? weiß jmd wie es da aussieht?


----------



## Frank1337 (28. Januar 2011)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> war in letzter zeit jmd von euch mal auf der slorburg unterwegs? weiß jmd wie es da aussieht?



Meinst du den Trail runter?
Das letzte mal war ich da im Oktober glaub ich


----------



## Sebastian_2 (28. Januar 2011)

jup^^ich war auch im oktober das letzte maal da, deswegen frag ich


----------



## trelgne (3. Februar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Hier fahr ich meine Feierabendrunde
> YouTube        - Hausstrecke


Ich muss mich den Vorrednern anschließen: die verbotene Passage auf youtube reinstellen und das Ganze auch noch als Hausstrecke titulieren - muss das denn sein? Damit liefert Du doch den Aufpassern sämtliche Argumente...


----------



## radiKarl (1. März 2011)

Aloha ich wohne seit kurzen in der Nähe von Karlstadt gibts hier ne Möglichkeit mit anderen zusammen zu fahren, kenne hier keine Trails und Feldweg ist mir zu langweilig


----------



## Frank1337 (1. März 2011)

Nähe von Karlstadt heist?


----------



## radiKarl (1. März 2011)

Billingshausen bei Zellingen


----------



## Frank1337 (1. März 2011)

Ja kenn ich, ist nur leider in der komplett anderen Richtung


----------

